# Rate Matrix: Revolutions



## Krug (Nov 5, 2003)

0 being lowest, 10 being highest!


----------



## Kesh (Nov 6, 2003)

I give it a 7/10. Good, but not great. And that's if you watch it right after having watched _Reloaded_. Leave a gap between viewings, and you'll be less impressed.


----------



## frankthedm (Nov 6, 2003)

I found some scenes enjoable, but 



Spoiler



having the 'One' powers outside the matrix pushed the suspension of disbelief too far. Trinity's death scene was dragged out and boring, the 16 year old *should* of recieved a Heroic Death Scene shooting open the gate for the incoming ship as the squids took him down. The metrovigian's french accent was as corney as the Jim Carrey MASK's.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2003)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The metrovigian's french accent was as corney as the Jim Carrey MASK's.




Umm...



Spoiler



Isn't the Merovingian PLAYED by a French actor?


----------



## Ristamar (Nov 6, 2003)

_"We give it a 4.....  out of 5."_


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2003)

A bump since more have seen it...


----------



## Pants (Nov 14, 2003)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> _"We give it a 4.....  out of 5."_



Ahhh, the picture, it burnsss usss!  Takesss it away, it will kill usss..   

6/10
Enjoyable, but 



Spoiler



the lack of an ending brought it down.


----------



## ergeheilalt (Nov 14, 2003)

Ristamar said:
			
		

> _"We give it a 4.....  out of 5."_




NO! Put Morgan Web up .... please?

And I think it's deserving of a 3 - not a 4/5 

Erge


----------



## Mirsky (Nov 15, 2003)

all lot of things could have been done differently, but i look at it as the final chapter of trilogy, not so much an individual movie.

7/10


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 15, 2003)

Perhaps it's just rage but I gave it a 1.

Spoilers.





1. The suits of armor were open. Why? These were not standard civilian gear being used to fight, oh I don't know, Aliens at the last second were they? Lame.

2. Trinity's death, as others have said, way too long and way too boring.

3. What happened to the fighting sequences? The first one and second one had some great scenes but this third one, outside of the fight between Neo and Smith, were boring. No bullet time really, no sense of motion. Just lots of bullets flying. Some one else's thing, not mine.

4. The ending with the Oracle and the Architech. Whole thing sucked. Where was Neo? Is this going to be like Kane from Kung Fu where he wanders the land helping man and machine get along? "That crazy human was on my faming land and I demand his death!" "No my brother, we must all serve stupid sunglasses."

5. The whole fight with Smith. Why is is that Neo is still using his fists? I mean wasn't one of the biggest things in the first movie that once Neo starts thinking he won't have to use his fists?

6. The whole French Club and Tran scenes could've, nay, should've been cut. They really didn't add a thing to the movie outside of stupidity, nudity, and bad French accents. I mean, why didn't Neo just drag Smith to the trainstation and have the train guy kick his butt? "Yeah, you're the bomb in the Matrix but here, it's the train bum!"

7. One main character dies and everyone else goes about on their merry way. Doesn't seem like much of a sacrifice. Heck, after the death scene, Neo didn't even seem to notice or anything. No touching speech as to why he was fighting, no bravo, no nothing really.

8. I could go on, but I thought the movie was the weakest of the three. The only good thing was that it showed me, given the proper budget and enough rain and shadows, a Dragonball Z movie could actulaly have a pretty good fight scene (which was proven to a lesser degree in Superman II)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 15, 2003)

5 on the rating scale, what started out as a good franchise, went out limp.  Problems in the movie, too many heros, sorry but you can't take the focus from your major story you either have lack of interest in the characters or too much interest that you can't support.  Another issue KR CANNOT act, the longer he is on screen the more he sucks.


----------



## Mercule (Nov 15, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> 5 on the rating scale, what started out as a good franchise, went out limp.



So, the Matrix needs Viagra?

I gave it a 6 because it had some good points and an okay story if taken on its own.  As part of the Matrix mythology set up in the first movie, it blew chunks.

What started as a freedom fight to take back the planet from the machines turned into campfire songs with peace and love all around.  Neo and the humans didn't win, all they did was avoid losing.


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2003)

Hmm think *Revolutions* is not going to do as well as *Reloaded*. It's taken Rev 10 days to reach US$100 million, while Rel took 3 days to do that. In fact, in 10 days Reloaded had taken in US$188 mil.

Even worse, *Elf* is now doing better than *Revolutions*.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 16, 2003)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> 4. The ending with the Oracle and the Architech. Whole thing sucked. Where was Neo?




Ah, you seem to have mistaken this for a standard American movie, when instead ...



Spoiler



this was a messianic movie.  Messiahs *die*.  It's their role in life.  They weren't supposed to have a happily ever after.


----------



## Aaron L (Nov 16, 2003)

"Your'e my savior man, my own, personal Jesus Christ"


I liked the movie.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 16, 2003)

I thought that the screenwriting was terrible, among other problems
My theory after seeing it was that someone had killed the Wachowski brothers and hidden them under a desk, then made the third movie.
The fight scenes weren't as good, and all of the philosophy was missing, as was the whole mysterious/dark feeling to the movie
corny script, esp when 



Spoiler



Trinity died: "I needed you to save me so that the last thing I could say was that I loved you. I love you Neo. repeat process for 5-10 minutes.


Yeah, it sucked, and yes I liked Reloaded


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh man.. the dialogue was beyond purple. The fight scenes were ok... but it was all that stuff in between that killed it! 5/10 for me. Quite forgettable. Glad it's done with.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2003)

Just thought I'd add in my 2 cents here.

I've read multiple Forums's threads on MAtrix Revolutions, and not ONE POST has remotely answered almost any of the multitude of questions I had after seeing Revolutions.
In fact, many posts made me realize there were many more problems than I had caught.

Revolutions was the most disappointing movie I have ever seen in my entire life, and I'm not exaggerating one iota.
And I like Reloaded, and all I expected from Rev was to do more of the same as the first two, except show the reasons for what had passed, and wrap it up.

Revolutions did neither, and actually caused more problems than I would have thought possible
I, too, wonder about the Wachowski Brothers' involvement in this one - it seemed very rushed, uninvolved, and nowhere near the creativity of the first 2.


----------



## WizarDru (Nov 19, 2003)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> 8. I could go on, but I thought the movie was the weakest of the three. The only good thing was that it showed me, given the proper budget and enough rain and shadows, a Dragonball Z movie could actulaly have a pretty good fight scene (which was proven to a lesser degree in Superman II)



Imagine Christopher Reeves and Terrence Stamp's suprise to find they were making a live action movie version of a manga series that wouldn't be made for another 6 years. 

Heh, compared to the often amazingly ambigous and sometimes infuriating endings to shows, this just didn't make it that high on the 'huh?' scale, for me.  This wasn't an ending like The Prisoner or Big O, after all.


----------



## Umbran (Nov 19, 2003)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Heh, compared to the often amazingly ambigous and sometimes infuriating endings to shows, this just didn't make it that high on the 'huh?' scale, for me.  This wasn't an ending like The Prisoner or Big O, after all.




For these movies, I personally prefer the failure to wrap all things up all nice an tidy.  I prefer that some questions be left unanswered, and that we have to actually think about what might have been going on.  It makes the whole experience less passive than most movies.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Nov 19, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd add in my 2 cents here.
> 
> I've read multiple Forums's threads on MAtrix Revolutions, and not ONE POST has remotely answered almost any of the multitude of questions I had after seeing Revolutions.
> In fact, many posts made me realize there were many more problems than I had caught.
> ...




They got too wrapped up in thinking they were writing some deep philosophical epic when in fact they were supposed to be wrapping up a mega kung fu trilogy.   Reloaded delivered on the super action I was expecting, and then some.  It was exciting and loaded with over the top asskicking!   

Revolutions tries to be deep and in doing so reveals there was never much story there to begin with.


----------



## Numion (Nov 19, 2003)

Bad Boys 2 was better


----------

